# Need help with identifying this violin piece (some minuet?)



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and this my first post. So I hope I'm posting this where it is supposed to go.

I've been trying to identify this piece. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Sharon


----------

